# Any Dragon Ball/ DBZ fans?



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 3, 2013)

Just starting a thread with this topic if anyone wants to discuss dragon ball z.


----------



## jamboss (Jul 3, 2013)

I love dbz, but how old are you?


----------



## TPT (Jul 3, 2013)

Another one for the group.

[video=youtube;NkOgC9jrGuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkOgC9jrGuw[/video]


----------



## BigToker92 (Jul 3, 2013)

Used to love Dbz, I watched dragon ball but I actually followed the Dbz series for atleast a year or two. I remember when the game came out on ps2, was addicted to it haha.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2013)

DBZ abridged is some funny shit.

[video=youtube;xYpfCrJPry4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpfCrJPry4[/video]


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jul 3, 2013)

I turn 20 in 2 weeks and still think dbz is BA


----------



## squarepush3r (Jul 3, 2013)

I just rewatched all 300 or so episodes last year. Haven't seen GT or anything beyond DBZ yet.

great series although a bit long winded, but I think that's part of what makes it great


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow brought back super memories me and goku practically grew up at the same pace. Since he was a kid til he was a super sayien. I'm 31 years old myself lol. It was weird that last episode when he beat Omega Shenron. It touched my heart really.

I now watch Bleach . I'm a big fan of Naruto!! Just finished watching Basilisk. Even watched a great movie based on Basilisk on net flix. Called "Shinobi Heart Under Blade" its not anime. But let me tell you fuckin AWESOME!! Great graphics. A must watch best part no subtitles. Don't forget to  before watching.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 3, 2013)

BigToker92 said:


> Used to love Dbz, I watched dragon ball but I actually followed the Dbz series for atleast a year or two. I remember when the game came out on ps2, was addicted to it haha.


Holy shit I thought I was the only one. I beat omega shenron at hardest level 99. If you do this you unlock EVERYTHING.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes I am, I have all the episodes and I've beaten the game numerous times, favorite move the fusion at super saiyan 4 {Goku & Vegeta}.
[video=youtube_share;fIGo1VletJM]http://youtu.be/fIGo1VletJM[/video]

Edit: I just need the Brolly series to complete the collection


----------



## Logges (Jul 3, 2013)

i grew up with it. From a very young age.

Nowadays cartoons are all "educational" and so freaking censored. This series (along with Saint Seiya and Captain Tsubasa) taught us to man up and fight for your loved ones no matter what, against the odds. Now those are some motherfucking values right there. I wouldn't want my kids watching soft spoken bright colored characters prancing around trying to teach crap, that's what school and books are for.

I know some kids (i did) do get a bit more violent watching such cartoons but i think it's part of being a kid.
I do have to make some exceptions to some new cartoons like adventure time. wish there were more like it.


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh man, I had an overwhelming sense of joy while watching that video of Mr. Po Po. I never did like Dragon ball GT, I personally think DBZ would've been better off ending with the part where Vegeta becomes Majiin Vegeta, and he is the final villain. Idk I just didn't think Buu was so great. Dragon Ball is great too, just getting to see Goku gain his awesome powers.


----------



## TPT (Jul 4, 2013)

Indeed.. DBZ was FAAAAR greater than GT. Althought kid Goku in GT is my fav Goku character. Gokus transformation to SSJ4 was freakin awesome too, & Gogeta SSJ4. That said.. i'll watch GT, i'll even watch AF or freakin Absalon if someone released new episodes that were watchable. After so many years & DB still have a lot of fans all around the globe. I really can't get why not someone continue the series. Althought we had a movie this year, so i guess that's something. Especially after so many years with.. absolute nothing.
Goku vs Majin Vegeta was awesome & it had the best fillers ever imo, but it's the 1st time i hear someone dislike buu sagas.. kid buu was the greatest villain ever in the whole DB history imo.

[video=youtube;njJHxec0dE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njJHxec0dE0[/video]


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 4, 2013)

Hold on, does anyone know when in the series the new DBZ episodes will take place? I'm excited but also worried to see how it turns out, but I wanted to know when it leaves off, or if they take a completely different path. I've been hearing a lot of speculation on it taking place during the Android saga which could change so much. I'm a little on edge about the new series coming up but I'm always excited to see more.


----------



## TPT (Jul 4, 2013)

I didn't say there will be new episodes. I wish that will be, but i never heard anything official. Although the fact that they make a new movie 17 years later (if i'm not mistaken) from the last one, makes me think that you never know..


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 4, 2013)

I been watching dbz since I can remember thanks to my uncle who is in his 40s and still watches it and adult swim


----------



## Igofast (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm 23 and i love DBZ lol i just finished watching all the movies and seasons including DB GT


----------



## Igofast (Jul 4, 2013)

TPT said:


> Indeed.. DBZ was FAAAAR greater than GT. Althought kid Goku in GT is my fav Goku character. Gokus transformation to SSJ4 was freakin awesome too, & Gogeta SSJ4. That said.. i'll watch GT, i'll even watch AF or freakin Absalon if someone released new episodes that were watchable. After so many years & DB still have a lot of fans all around the globe. I really can't get why not someone continue the series. Althought we had a movie this year, so i guess that's something. Especially after so many years with.. absolute nothing.
> Goku vs Majin Vegeta was awesome & it had the best fillers ever imo, but it's the 1st time i hear someone dislike buu sagas.. kid buu was the greatest villain ever in the whole DB history imo.
> 
> [video=youtube;njJHxec0dE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njJHxec0dE0[/video]


Although kid buu's laugh got on my damn nerves lol and fat buu's retarded voice lol but i agree Buu was definitely the greatest villian they ever faced!


----------



## TPT (Jul 4, 2013)

Igofast said:


> Although kid buu's laugh got on my damn nerves lol and fat buu's retarded voice lol but i agree Buu was definitely the greatest villian they ever faced!


I feel you for fat Buu.. thank God they transformed him..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 4, 2013)

cant beleive it hasn't been done yet

obligated

[video=youtube;17zNW-wz35E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17zNW-wz35E[/video]


----------



## TPT (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't believe i completely forgot this epic line. 

[video=youtube;8GFnOGPGoOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GFnOGPGoOA[/video]


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't decide on my favorite between Frieza and Cell, I didn't much care for Buu. I was really hoping for Vegeta to be the final villain of the series once more, just because he goes so perfectly against Goku. Both Cell and Frieza were perfectly crafted characters to me, Broly was definitely my favorite movie villain because he seems like a pure evil version of Goku.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 5, 2013)

I use to remember waking-up early as hell saturday mornings just to watch dbz.. in the 90s..


----------



## Steve French (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;rPelu5hX6XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPelu5hX6XQ[/video]

Used to watch the show with regularity when I was young. Seemed miles ahead of all the other shit they were showing on YTV. This nostalgia trip almost has me wanting to give er a run through again, but I don't think I could handle it these days. Could be compressed a bit. Took them 65 episodes to kill freiza. Almost 300 in total.


----------



## *Vegeta (Oct 21, 2013)

do I need to say something or my profile says it all?? rsrsrs


----------



## Adjorr (Oct 21, 2013)

Love Dragon Ballz seen ever episode, and every dragonball episode, I haven't watched any of the movies or dragonball GT though

How many dragonballz characters does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

just one but it takes 15 episodes


----------



## Bounc3r (Oct 21, 2013)

Love DBZ! I Have all the books, read them all 5-6 times in total + avatar


----------



## bongathon18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Best childhood show!


----------



## wdk420 (Oct 21, 2013)

Love DBZ who never tried to super saiyan or Kamehameha atlesst once.


----------



## brotes grandes (Oct 22, 2013)

Loved db thru to dbgt..Seen every saga and episode and that dbz disaster Hollywood movie. Haven't played any games in a while but mates and I would get baked as fuck and battle playing db for hours on Xbox and the 360  ..


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 24, 2013)

who on this site that gets baked daily would say they don't like DBZ or dragon ball c'mon the japanese intro practically tells the kids their high.


----------

